# Drilling holes in fiberglass for faucet



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

The guy at Jacuzzi told me I need to use a diamond bit to drill holes for the deck mount faucet. I have always just used a hole saw and drilled carefully. 

Anyone ever heard of this? Input??


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

hroark2112 said:


> The guy at Jacuzzi told me I need to use a diamond bit to drill holes for the deck mount faucet. I have always just used a hole saw and drilled carefully.
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this? Input??


The guy at Jacuzzi has never installed a faucet on a tub. He's a salesman. :laughing:

I suppose you could melt your way through with a diamond bit, but they're not made for soft materials like plastic/fiberglass. Hole saws are the perfect bit for that. Save the diamond bit for stone/marble countertops/decks.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Whew. 

In a pinch I've drilled the holes with a new paddle bit, I thought a diamond bit was way overkill!!


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

hole saw 100%


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I find hole saws r the best, but a paddl bit works


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

hroark2112 said:


> In a pinch I've drilled the holes with a new paddle bit...





beachplumber said:


> I find hole saws r the best, but a paddl bit works


The paddle bit would scare the hell out of me. Seems too likely that it might dig in and go chopping across the tub.  On the other hand I saw my old man lose his grip on the drill with a hole saw and have the still-spinning drill go banging down into the tub (no harm done, luckily - minor scratches only - buffed em out no problem).


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I,ve only useds paddle on smaller holes( tub spout) sharp bit works well


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Hole saw or paddle bit, just make sure it's sharp.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

He probably is thinking you are drilling into the tile or marble decking instead of the fiberglass. Most of the deck mount faucets are installed through the tile and or marble here and not the fiberglass tub.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Pilot hole first, then run hole saw in reverse to score fiberglass. Switch to forward and finish. MUCH less chance of hole saw dancing out of place.
Just my .02


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Pilot hole first, then run hole saw in reverse to score fiberglass. Switch to forward and finish. MUCH less chance of hole saw dancing out of place.
> Just my .02


That's how I was taught to do it.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yup same here, pilot first then reverse.. Cutting through cedar siding same thing, also fiberglass tub or shower valves..


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Never heard that, but sounds like good tip.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I usually use hole saw bit and paddle in a pinch, for the application you described I do not believe any other type of bit is needed.


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hole saw, and if your really paranoid u can drill out a small piece of plywood ( keep one on truck with numerous size pre drilled holes) and u can basically throw out the pilot bit and use the predrilled hole as a template. I use it on granite all the time cause the pilot usually craps out or goes too slow and the diamond just blows through without the pilot slowing u down.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Pilot hole first, then run hole saw in reverse to score fiberglass. Switch to forward and finish. MUCH less chance of hole saw dancing out of place.
> Just my .02


Two more cents. When I'm really really paranoid, After the pilot hole and the scoring in reverse, I pull the pilot bit out and flip it end for end before I start really drilling. This way it still acts as a guide but has no chance of binding and going out of control.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> The guy at Jacuzzi told me I need to use a diamond bit to drill holes for the deck mount faucet. I have always just used a hole saw and drilled carefully.
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this? Input??


I always use the whole-saw arbor to drill a pilot hole & then use the appropriate sized bit. NEVER had a problem. Drill the pilot hole first so that ya don't run the risk of having the bit dance across the finished surface.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

mccmech said:


> I always use the whole-saw arbor to drill a pilot hole & then use the appropriate sized bit. NEVER had a problem. Drill the pilot hole first so that ya don't run the risk of having the bit dance across the finished surface.


Personally, I use a half-saw instead of a Whole-saw.....


----------



## smitty123 (Dec 25, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> The guy at Jacuzzi told me I need to use a diamond bit to drill holes for the deck mount faucet. I have always just used a hole saw and drilled carefully.
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this? Input??


A Roto-Zip is the easiest, safest, fastest way to make holes in fiberglass.
Makes you circles, trace around them, then plunge the bit in the center and follow your trace you made. Try it next time.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll usually use a stepped bit for small holes. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-piece-titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drills-96275.html

If I'm drilling for a tub/shower valve (3" or bigger), then I'll use a hole saw.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

hole saw, for f.g. or acrl. diamond chip bit for tile you can get those diamond chip bits at most tile suppliers not real expensive


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Pilot hole first, then run hole saw in reverse to score fiberglass. Switch to forward and finish. MUCH less chance of hole saw dancing out of place.
> Just my .02



Exactly the way that I do it..

when it comes to Grohe or other oval or oblong cutouts, a Rotozip and a fiberglass bit work perfectly


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I never been afraid to drill into anything.... I break it I bought it...

I always use a hole saw....

For that matter I even go to more extremes to cut out counter top for sinks... I use a sawzall.... never chipped a counter top yet


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I use hole saws and my 28 volt Milwaukee drill on fiberglass and acrylic.

I set the clutch to about 7 or 8 so it kicks in before it binds up and sends the hole saw skidding across the surface.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Pilot hole first, then run hole saw in reverse to score fiberglass. Switch to forward and finish. MUCH less chance of hole saw dancing out of place.
> Just my .02


I like your method! good Ides I think to run in reverse. I guess just be careful chuck doesent loosen and hole saw fall out. I like to keep up keep my mind fresh on some of this. I havent drilled a tub in a long time. Though Ive drilled many perhaps over 100.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

can also use one of those multitools(Dremel,Fein,Milwaukee,Ridgid etc)

to cut and notch fiberglass..works great


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> I never been afraid to drill into anything.... I break it I bought it...
> 
> I always use a hole saw....
> 
> For that matter I even go to more extremes to cut out counter top for sinks... I use a sawzall.... never chipped a counter top yet


 
Yeah I'm the same way.....I've even drilled through stone and cut openings in granite when necessary....

Diamond blades and bits have come a long way...


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

i never cut counter tops curious to know what kind of blade in sawzall


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Fiberglass and acrylic - hole saws in reverse after a pilot has been made, keeps the bits sharper longer.
Countertops- forstner bits in arborite and as many TPI as the wholesaler has for a sawzall blade that day. Have put down masking tape before as well but not every time .


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

surfdog said:


> i never cut counter tops curious to know what kind of blade in sawzall


I use just a standard wood blade ... like the ones for rough in

I burnt out so many jig saw... one day I gave it a try and .... it worked like a charm...


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

hole saw. i must be a wierdo, i use it in forward


----------

